# Travel Destinations > Europe >  Most Visited Countries

## andrwclark

Countries  	Region        Number of Intl Visitors
1	 France		Europe		74.2 million
2	 US		        North America	54.9 million
3	 Spain		Europe		52.2 million
4	 China		Asia		        50.9 million
5	 Italy		Europe		43.2 million
6	 UK		        Europe		28.0 million
7	 Turkey		Europe		25.5 million
8	 Germany        	Europe		24.2 million
9	 Malaysia	        Asia		        23.6 million
10	 Mexico		North America	21.5 million

----------


## GFI

IMO, below are the top and most visited countries in the world:
France
Italy
England
Malaysia
Thailand
Singapore
U.S.A
And Maldives which is beautiful country where number of visitors comes from all over the world.

----------


## jason

Thanks both of you for shared outstaning information with us.

----------


## Rekobo

I think thatthis information isthe best.

----------


## mikehussy

The given information by you is true, thanks for sharing.

----------


## steefen1

Countries Region Number of Intl Visitors
1 France Europe 
2 US North America 
3 Spain Europe 
4 China Asia 
5 Italy Europe 
6 UK Europe 
7 Turkey Europe
9 Malaysia Asia 
10 Mexico	
These are the most popular country.
If you want to travel from London to Perth Australia.  provide a better option to you.
Flights to Perth from Australia

----------


## steefen1

Yes, I also believe the truth with the point that European countries is the best place for investing vacations with your family members. And, if you have never been to European countries previously, I would suggest you to take help of vacation coordinators who can strategy things accordingly. 

 is a leading travel company. This is provide cheapest air ticket from London to all over world. If you can search a ticket from London to Auckland.

Flights to Auckland from London

----------


## adrina34smit

According to me the most visited countries is 
France
Italy
England
Malaysia
Thailand
Singapore
U.S.A
And Ireland which is most beautiful country many visitors comes from all over the world.

----------


## davidsmith36

*Most Visited Countries are:*
Croatia - 11.6 million
Singapore - 11.9 million
Hungary - 12.1 million
Japan - 13.4 million

----------

